# Pigs should be trapped soon



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

With USDA Wildlife Services assistance once again, more pigs are going to be trapped and killed very soon. Stay tuned...


----------



## owlswing (Feb 4, 2011)

This could be just about ANYWHERE......


----------



## owlswing (Feb 4, 2011)

Trapping ? I don't get it.....not enough people expressing interest in HUNTING THEM ? I'll assume that this is private ground, in the state of Michigan......charge a trespass fee to hunt them....make a few bucks....get rid of the pigs.....
Those hogs will make short work of that pen in the trail cam picture unless dispatched immediately after the gate swings shut....

I've offered other property owners with "PIG PROBLEMS" $50 a head for all that I take outside a pen.....they balk......

Not disputing the claim that those are around the ground that is depicted, and would love to help the property owner out.....let me know.....


----------



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

owlswing said:


> This could be just about ANYWHERE......


With this and your second post I wouldn't be waiting by the phone for my call. Last year we trapped and killed 7 and shot 2 additional pigs during muzzleloader. So I am not sure if your speaking from experience when you claim this won't work, I know I am. Mecosta county, but you're right, could be anywhere. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck on your trapping and shooting.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Walleye Dog said:


> ........ Last year we trapped and killed 7 and shot 2 additional pigs during muzzleloader. .....


I was thinking that it was in 2010 that you killed those 9 hogs.

L & O


----------



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

Liver and Onions said:


> I was thinking that it was in 2010 that you killed those 9 hogs.
> 
> L & O


It was 2010, my mistake. This year came as quite a surprise that we had more pics and sightings. I thought we had killed them or maybe they had moved on. Apparently not.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

When are you having the bbq ?


----------

